

Dear Logitech, please support Linux! - splicer
http://groups.google.com/group/linux.kernel/browse_thread/thread/cd84bac9d748f325/566efab9e1b08fb5?lnk=raot

======
splicer
Read the post that was made on Sept. 22 at 6:30pm. It's a tear-jerker :(

